# 2018 Holiday & Loyalty Credits



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Roadkiller said:


> It's a longshot but I'll ask anyway. Wife just bought a brand new Mini Cooper. Since Mini is a division of BMW, does that count as "Loyalty" under this program?


Uhhh ... no.

Try doing some begging with BMW/MINI FS: 800-578-5000.


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

mjsbmw said:


> Could use some help.
> 
> Coming out of a 2015 535.
> 
> ...


Thought it was 3k for 2018 40e X5 only.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Is the loyalty for the X5M only? Or all X5's? What all is applicable to a 2018 X5 35d?


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

MJBrown62 said:


> The various programs have been combined.
> 
> If you are a current or former (within 12 months) BMW owner or lessee of ANY model, you qualify for the following:
> 
> ...


Hi MJ, last month loyalty for X3 was only for 2017's, right? So you're saying that it just got expanded to MY18 ias well?


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ibiza said:


> Fleet for discount for 2018 M4 (F82/F83) is $1,500 purchase or $500 lease. No more MF reduction. So your total discount if leasing would be $3,250. How much over invoice was your agreed upon sales price?


No more lower MF from fleet? Now I'm not so sorry about changing jobs anymore...

Or is that M specific?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Squiddie said:


> No more lower MF from fleet? Now I'm not so sorry about changing jobs anymore...
> 
> Or is that M specific?


Look at the last post from this thread from MJB:

Corporate fleet discount eligibility?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=894227


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

MJBrown62 said:


> The various programs have been combined.
> 
> If you are a current or former (within 12 months) BMW owner or lessee of ANY model, you qualify for the following:
> 
> ...


Ouch...I could have custom ordered an '18 340 and got exactly what I wanted and had it been cheaper.

Oh well -- live and learn!


----------



## orion141 (Aug 9, 2013)

Did I see correctly that there is $1000 holiday cash for the 2018 x3 30i as well? Is this stackable with loyalty and fleet discount?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

orion141 said:


> Did I see correctly that there is $1000 holiday cash for the 2018 x3 30i as well? Is this stackable with loyalty and fleet discount?


Yes, and the way BMW is doing it now all three categories are stackable: Lease/APR Credit, Lease/APR Loyalty, and CorpFleet.

USAA, College Grad, and CCA credits can't be combined with Fleet or each other. Pick one of those 4.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

MJB,

Can you pls. Summarize all programs for 2018 X5 40e?

$3000k holiday ?
$3000 plug in rebate
Loyalty rebate ?


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

mjsbmw said:


> Could use some help.
> 
> Coming out of a 2015 535.
> 
> ...


Where?

I don't see it on site.

https://www.bmwusa.com/special-offers.html?year=2018


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

I am planning to pull the trigger on an X5 if I can get to my magic number.

After a nice but lengthy phone call, the only available credit for all X5s is the $3,000 holiday credit; no loyalty credit; $1,000 corporate fleet (but you give up the CCA rebate) and for some of us, MSDs. The residuals are not great.


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

Infosec said:


> Where?
> 
> I don't see it on site.
> 
> https://www.bmwusa.com/special-offers.html?year=2018


Open the link to offers; scroll down to the X5 and see the words....$3000 credit. Click on the link for the X5 and read the details. It shows the credit and the residual $$$ that, when compared to the MSRP, gives you the % for that as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

mjsbmw said:


> Open the link to offers; scroll down to the X5 and see the words....$3000 credit. Click on the link for the X5 and read the details. It shows the credit and the residual $$$ that, when compared to the MSRP, gives you the % for that as well.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Only showing for 40e and that is plug in credit.


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ibiza said:


> Fleet for discount for 2018 M4 (F82/F83) is $1,500 purchase or $500 lease. No more MF reduction. So your total discount if leasing would be $3,250. How much over invoice was your agreed upon sales price?


We agreed to 10% off MSRP but that did include the $500 fleet discount. I was hoping the feet discount would get better before I took delivery but that didn't happen. So now it should be 10% + $2,750.


----------



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone have the current residuals on the 2017 and 2018 2 series? Thanks!

Edit: They are the same as last month. 57% on the 2017 and 53% on the 2018.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

So since there is no lease credit in the 2018 X5 (other than the 40e), is there a loyalty incentive for the 2018 X5?


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Does loyalty apply to 18 X3? I thought in Oct it applied to MY17 only?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

*2018 Holiday & Loyalty Credits*



Lanman2012 said:


> We agreed to 10% off MSRP but that did include the $500 fleet discount. I was hoping the feet discount would get better before I took delivery but that didn't happen. So now it should be 10% + $2,750.


That's a great deal, I was close to 11% off for my ED F83. I hope you agreed to MF at buy rate.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

TN_3 said:


> So since there is no lease credit in the 2018 X5 (other than the 40e), is there a loyalty incentive for the 2018 X5?


Yes, $2000 loyalty. Remember this program is until November 30th, then December's end of the year blow out programs. November is just the appetizer, as numbers will have to meet by the end of the year.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

*2018 Holiday & Loyalty Credits*



TN_3 said:


> So since there is no lease credit in the 2018 X5 (other than the 40e), is there a loyalty incentive for the 2018 X5?


Yeah, looks like it. The 17s however have $6k off of the 4.0e and $3k off the 3.5i, 3.5d, & 5.0.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Ibiza said:


> Yes, $2000 loyalty. Remember this program is until November 30th, then December's end of the year blow out programs. November is just the appetizer, as numbers will have to meet by the end of the year.


Can you share the screen shot where you are reading loyalty credit for 18' X5?

There is $2K lease credit on MY18 X5 all model.
40e has additional $3k iperformance lease credit.

Only X3 and 3er has 1500 loyalty rebate.

Unless MJB can confirm otherwise.

Update: Confirmed- this is for west region.


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

Infosec said:


> Only showing for 40e and that is plug in credit.


Scroll to the 2018 x5 (eg.xDrive35 for $699 a month)

Click on "important information" and open

You will see the $3000 holiday credit. Just need to read the "fine print"

I am not sure why BMWUSA makes it more difficult to see. Early yesterday the $3000 was on the offers page. By evening, it was buried in the fine print.


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

Screen shot


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

mjsbmw said:


> Screen shot


Looks to me regional program (east coast)

None on the west coast.

Verified. Changed zip code and voila.

****er giving 6k in the east for 40e vs 5k in the west region.


----------



## penet05 (Mar 24, 2011)

Is there a loyalty incentive for 2017 or 2018 X5? If yes, does the current car have to be an X5?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

orion141 said:


> Did I see correctly that there is $1000 holiday cash for the 2018 x3 30i as well? Is this stackable with loyalty and fleet discount?





MJBrown62 said:


> Yes, and the way BMW is doing it now all three categories are stackable: Lease/APR Credit, Lease/APR Loyalty, and CorpFleet.
> 
> USAA, College Grad, and CCA credits can't be combined with Fleet or each other. Pick one of those 4.


Does the $1K holiday cash apply to 2016 X3 m40i as well? BTW - bmwusa.com shows no holiday cash for 2018 X3's.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

skier said:


> Does the $1K holiday cash apply to 2018 X3 m40i as well? BTW - bmwusa.com shows no holiday cash for 2018 X3's.


Yes it does apply; it's on the site, just keep scrolling down. I missed it too initially.

Still wondering if the loyalty for 2018 X3 applies now regardless of your current car. Last month it only applied to current X3 owners. Anyone know if the program changed/expanded?


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

penet05 said:


> Is there a loyalty incentive for 2017 or 2018 X5? If yes, does the current car have to be an X5?


There is no loyalty $$ for X5. Only $3K holiday credit.


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

Is there any loyalty rebate for the 4 series?
Holiday incentive is 2k

Is this the holiday event ? Could have sworn in the past they had there winter/holiday event run from November to December.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Is there Loyalty credit for '18 M3? I read on another forum that there is $1500 for that...someone verify that? Thx


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

*2018 Holiday & Loyalty Credits*



RNNY said:


> Is there any loyalty rebate for the 4 series?
> Holiday incentive is 2k
> 
> Is this the holiday event ? Could have sworn in the past they had there winter/holiday event run from November to December.


Answered post #5. $750. Winter sales event hasn't been announced. BMW NA is seeing how many customers consume the appetizer $ this month, prior to December entree $$$. Year end budget numbers will have to be hit.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

sky said:


> Is there Loyalty credit for '18 M3? I read on another forum that there is $1500 for that...someone verify that? Thx


Answered post #5. $1500. Expires 11/30/2017.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Ibiza said:


> sky said:
> 
> 
> > Is there Loyalty credit for '18 M3? I read on another forum that there is $1500 for that...someone verify that? Thx
> ...


Thx, but it doesn't mention M series. Is the M3 included with the standard 3's?


----------



## drunkm0nk3y (Feb 16, 2015)

Ibiza said:


> Winter sales event hasn't been announced. BMW NA is seeing how many customers consume the appetizer $ this month, prior to December entree $$$. Year end budget numbers will have to be hit.


I hope December/January is better. I just put in my order on 11/1 on SA 340i so i am hoping to have something to choose between NOV, DEC, JAN incentives.

C


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Infosec said:


> MJB,
> 
> Can you pls. Summarize all programs for 2018 X5 40e?
> 
> ...


$3000 holiday Yes
$3000 plug in rebate Yes
Loyalty rebate No


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

mjsbmw said:


> There is no loyalty $$ for X5. Only $3K holiday credit.


:thumbup:


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

*Loyalty Credits*

Re-Post:



MJBrown62 said:


> The various programs have been combined.
> 
> If you are a current or former (within 12 months) BMW owner or lessee of ANY model, you qualify for the following:
> 
> ...


If it's not the above, it doesn't get any Loyalty.

***All models within the series ***


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

MJBrown62 said:


> $3000 holiday Yes
> $3000 plug in rebate Yes
> Loyalty rebate No


MJB thanks,

Is this for West Region? CA/OR/WA?

BMWUSA website only shows $3k but when zip code is changed to east region, it shows $6K.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

sky said:


> Thx, but it doesn't mention M series. Is the M3 included with the standard 3's?


Yup


----------



## smed melo (Jul 3, 2017)

Yinzer said:


> Hopefully December get a tad bit better


do you know when decembe r released?


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

smed melo said:


> do you know when decembe r released?





Ibiza said:


> As the current programs explicitly state 11/30/17 as end of promotional period, December 1st, 2017.


----------



## twssas (Nov 4, 2006)

Was looking at the BMW offers today, and noticed that the 2018 X5 is now showing a $3000K Holiday credit if purchased before November 30. Does this apply for vehicles that are special ordered, and perhaps not delivered until after the first of next year?

Currently I have a 2011 X5 35D, and if the stars all line up right with the pricing, I could be tempted. I haven't seen any loyalty discounts for X5, was wondering if any of you guys have heard of anything in that area I am both a USAA member, and also BMCCA member. 

Thanks


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

twssas said:


> Was looking at the BMW offers today, and noticed that the 2018 X5 is now showing a $3000K Holiday credit if purchased before November 30. Does this apply for vehicles that are special ordered, and perhaps not delivered until after the first of next year?
> 
> Currently I have a 2011 X5 35D, and if the stars all line up right with the pricing, I could be tempted. I haven't seen any loyalty discounts for X5, was wondering if any of you guys have heard of anything in that area I am both a USAA member, and also BMCCA member.
> 
> Thanks


I believe they will extend till Dec. if you lock in before Nov 30, then you can use current offers/rates at the time of delivery in Jan. Btw no loyalty for X5. Picking up 2018 40e next month, coming for 2015 x35i.

Just checked 40e is now $6K for the west region as well. It was $3K total few weeks ago.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

twssas said:


> Was looking at the BMW offers today, and noticed that the 2018 X5 is now showing a $3000K Holiday credit if purchased before November 30. Does this apply for vehicles that are special ordered, and perhaps not delivered until after the first of next year?
> 
> Currently I have a 2011 X5 35D, and if the stars all line up right with the pricing, I could be tempted. I haven't seen any loyalty discounts for X5, was wondering if any of you guys have heard of anything in that area I am both a USAA member, and also BMCCA member.
> 
> Thanks


No guarantees. It looks like they want to clear the lots of existing cars. If they credit it to ordered cars I'd be thrilled. Lease up in 5. Order takes 2 months, pull ahead 3, perfect.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Saw these pre-BF deals


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Any confirmation if the Black Friday Credit (specifically the $3k on the X5 35d) is lockable, or if you must take delivery by 11/30?


----------



## twssas (Nov 4, 2006)

TN_3 said:


> Any confirmation if the Black Friday Credit (specifically the $3k on the X5 35d) is lockable, or if you must take delivery by 11/30?


I have the same question. If you look on the BMW website, and click on the first banner under "Black Friday" deals, the fine print says you must take delivery by November 30.

If you go to offers, specifically for 2018 X5, it shows a $3000 Holiday lease credit. When you look at the fine print it just says this promo ends Nov. 30th. Doesnt say anything about you have to take delivery by Nov. 30th.

Clear as mud

I am interested but was really hoping that this is indeed lockable so I could order. Perhaps December could have some improvement, but this seems like a pretty decent offer.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

All of the incentives, Fleet, Holiday and Loyalty are lockable on priority-1 or car-in-transit, 60-days in east Coast and 90-days in West coast.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

HPIA4v2 said:


> All of the incentives, Fleet, Holiday and Loyalty are lockable on priority-1 or car-in-transit, 60-days in east Coast and 90-days in West coast.


At this point there is not guarantee that programs will be lockable after January 2nd. BMW has in the past ended locks with the calendar year.

But the Western Region Market 38 bulletin does state that all FS rebates, including Black Friday, are lockable for new, unreported vehicles.

mjb

edit: I looked at last year's December program. All of the Holiday Credits/Rebates were *not* lockable. BUt BMWNA cash (Option Credit) was. *Honestly, I'm waiting to see what Dec 1st brings before I make any assumptions on what is or isn't lockable past 1/2/2018*


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

I am just glad I am no longer in the market. I tried to check the M3 forums and one of the sponsor says it was (discount/rate are lockable) but that may not be true for holiday cash.

Oh well, wish BMW just put in bold that Holiday-cash is only good for car on the lot, since 2-week typical build time and 6-week transit for West coast, assuming the allocation is there.
But hey, if I were BMW I'd put up anything (albeit confusing) of anything to bring traffic into stores right :bigpimp:


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

HPIA4v2 said:


> I am just glad I am no longer in the market. I tried to check the M3 forums and one of the sponsor says it was (discount/rate are lockable) but that may not be true for holiday cash.
> 
> Oh well, wish BMW just put in bold that Holiday-cash is only good for car on the lot, since 2-week typical build time and 6-week transit for West coast, assuming the allocation is there.
> But hey, if I were BMW I'd put up anything (albeit confusing) of anything to bring traffic into stores right :bigpimp:


Remember, if there's an already built M3 that can arrive before Jan 2nd, then the lock is viable. That's why they're not saying "in stock cars only."


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

What is the loyalty credit for a 5 series, if there is one.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

RNNY said:


> What is the loyalty credit for a 5 series, if there is one.


$2k loyalty if getting another 5


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

rkinra said:


> $2k loyalty if getting another 5


What if your going from a 4 series to a 5?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

5-series Loyalty is from a 5 to a 5.

It has NOT been officially/nationally linked to the "*any BMW* gets you X" program they announced this month. That is for

2018 7s,

2017/18 3s

2018 4s,

2017/18 X3s

2018 X4s

If you have or had a 5 in the past 12 months, it can get you $2k.

If your dealer wants to work an exception for a 4 to a 5, they will need to contact their market rep.

mjb


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> From what I was told, corporate. There are deals to be had. I just secured a friend of mine a 9% discount from MSRP plus all incentives including drive for hunger. She got a 59k 440 GC for 600 a month before taxes (no MSD's). That's as good as it gets....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


For those who saw my friends 440 GC deal, check out the deal that I just snagged from the same dealer on my new 18 M3.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1160681&page=2

I made out like a bandit.:thumbup:


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> For those who saw my friends 440 GC deal, check out the deal that I just snagged from the same dealer on my new 18 M3.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1160681&page=2
> 
> I made out like a bandit.:thumbup:


You did!! And you put in the hard work and the time/patience to do it plus you enlisted the dealer's help. Nice!!


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

1968BMW2800 said:


> You did!! And you put in the hard work and the time/patience to do it plus you enlisted the dealer's help. Nice!!


Thanks. The dealer was great!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Thanks. The dealer was great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


It is always gratifying, and sadly rare, to hear that the dealer was great. That, of course, is how it should be. Your experience proves that it can work well for everyone.

Enjoy your great car.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

1968BMW2800 said:


> It is always gratifying, and sadly rare, to hear that the dealer was great. That, of course, is how it should be. Your experience proves that it can work well for everyone.
> 
> Enjoy your great car.


My dealer/CA is always great. No BS, No Drama, No dancing around numbers, No excuses for allocations, Production number available in 5 minutes after entering build in the system - weeks before submitting credit app.

2nd BMW from him. He is none other than DavidP:thumbup:


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Getting this back on topic, December 2017 has been uploaded to BMW USA and appears that most models now have holiday credit. For example, I noticed 2018 X5M and X6M are included this month with $3,000 & $4,000, respectively. M2, 2018 X3, 2018 7 series and M6 (coupe/cabriolet/gran couple) are excluded.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

*2018 Holiday & Loyalty Credits*



Ibiza said:


> Getting this back on topic, December 2017 has been uploaded to BMW USA and appears that most models now have holiday credit. For example, I noticed 2018 X5M and X6M are included this month with $3,000 & $4,000, respectively. M2, 2018 X3, 2018 7 series and M6 (coupe/cabriolet/gran couple) are excluded.


Any other changes? Do we know if loyalty was extended to the X5?


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

Was hoping for better incentives on the 540


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

Anybody know 2017 7 series #s?


----------



## Surdy (Nov 12, 2005)

Are Holiday credit and Loyalty stackable with Employee Fleet discount program on the 3 series?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Surdy said:


> Are Holiday credit and Loyalty stackable with Employee Fleet discount program on the 3 series?


Yes, all 3 programs (Holiday/Loyalty/Fleet) are stackable until Jan 2nd, 2018.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Yinzer said:


> Was hoping for better incentives on the 540


The incentives are the best this year so far, I'm $13,335 under MRSP for my X5M EOP 12/2/17- Hoilday/Loyalty and either Fleet or BMW CCA is meant to move steel this month.

Doubt the programs are lockable, so you'll have to take delivery from Center lot availability.


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

Ibiza said:


> Answered post #5. $750. Winter sales event hasn't been announced. BMW NA is seeing how many customers consume the appetizer $ this month, prior to December entree $$$. Year end budget numbers will have to be hit.


Looks like the same rates and incentives.

No mention of Winter Sales Event either.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

RNNY said:


> Looks like the same rates and incentives.
> 
> No mention of Winter Sales Event either.


2018 X5M and X6M now have Holiday Cash, that's new from November- glad I waited until this month to lock in programing for my '18 X5M for an additional $3,000. With the way things have been going the past year with worsening residuals from BMW FS and the Fed raising interest rates, staying status quo is a good thing.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Ibiza said:


> The incentives are the best this year so far, I'm $13,335 under MRSP for my X5M EOP 12/2/17- Hoilday/Loyalty and either Fleet or BMW CCA is meant to move steel this month.
> 
> Doubt the programs are lockable, so you'll have to take delivery from Center lot availability.


The bulletin states that Credit Locks apply. And I still have a 5% distrust of that.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

MJBrown62 said:


> The bulletin states that Credit Locks apply. And I still have a 5% distrust of that.


I distrust that too. Besides, my own experience shows that buying right now is likely better than locking and ordering.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## pkh540 (Apr 22, 2006)

Any loyalty or holiday cash on the i3 (WA/OR) or is that unknown until the Stop Sale is lifted? Thanks


----------



## Greg @ East Bay BMW (Jul 6, 2013)

pkh540 said:


> Any loyalty or holiday cash on the i3 (WA/OR) or is that unknown until the Stop Sale is lifted? Thanks


I'm willing to bet we'll see something when the Stop Sale is lifted.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

What is a fleet credit and how does one qualify for it? I own my own business and I lease under the firm, so will that work?

How much is the current fleet credit for an M550IX?


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

What is a fleet credit and how does one qualify for it? I own my own business and I lease under the firm, so will that work?

How much is the current fleet credit for an M550IX?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

jagu said:


> What is a fleet credit and how does one qualify for it? I own my own business and I lease under the firm, so will that work?
> 
> How much is the current fleet credit for an M550IX?


If you own your own business you would know if you qualify for fleet discount, as you would have had to apply for it with your company. Not sure what the stipulations are for a business to sign itself up. You might be able to get fleet discount through membership to an organization... but the fleet discount has been gutted some.

It doesnt stack with USAA or BMW CCA (bmw car club of america), and there is no longer a money factor discount for it. If you are a BMW CCA member, just use that instead.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

jjrandorin said:


> If you own your own business you would know if you qualify for fleet discount, as you would have had to apply for it with your company. Not sure what the stipulations are for a business to sign itself up. You might be able to get fleet discount through membership to an organization... but the fleet discount has been gutted some.
> 
> It doesnt stack with USAA or BMW CCA (bmw car club of america), and there is no longer a money factor discount for it. If you are a BMW CCA member, just use that instead.


Thank you. I'd rather take my BMWCCA rebate then.


----------



## pandaipip (Nov 5, 2017)

https://www.bmwusa.com/special-offers/road-home.html

Through select financial institutions, you could be eligible for a $2,000 Allowance? that can be used to help pay off your current loan or lease or applied toward the lease or purchase of a new BMW.
Combined credit offers up to $5,000 on select models.

any idea how to obtain this OL code


----------



## pandaipip (Nov 5, 2017)

https://www.bmwusa.com/special-offers/road-home.html

Through select financial institutions, you could be eligible for a $2,000 Allowance? that can be used to help pay off your current loan or lease or applied toward the lease or purchase of a new BMW.
Combined credit offers up to $5,000 on select models.

any idea how to obtain this OL code


----------



## MileHiGolfer (Apr 7, 2011)

Can someone look into their crystal ball and guess what January might look like for rebates? I own a 12 x5 and can't get a consistent answer on whether I can get a loyalty rebate on a 5 series. What has the dec-jan transition looked like in the past?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> MJB:
> Got a 2018 740.
> Thanks for the help; enabled me to stay with the brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Nice, sorry I wasn't able to get back to you. I've been flat out busy with month/year end!

That's why it's 1:00 am in greater Seattle and I'm 'Festing.

Cheers!

MJB


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> MJB:
> 
> Edmunds is saying that the $2k Loyalty bonus for 7er is also valid for 2017s. Do confirm please.


My chart still says just 2018s.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

rudling said:


> A few questions for you guys - apologies if these are redundant, I've tried searching and wading through this thread, but am still at a bit of a loss. This is in re a 2018 X3.
> 
> 1. I see references to fleet incentives. Are these available to anyone, with the right CA, or are they actually, really, truly restricted to organizations with fleet contracts?
> 
> ...


Fleet incentives are for specific employers that have committed to promoting the program internally. It isn't discretionary. You must be able to prove you work for or someone in the household works for a fleet eligible company, organization, or university.

Yes, the programs can apply to OC contracts.

You nailed it on the available incentives for the X3. And yes, fleet can be stacked with Holiday.

mjb


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

MileHiGolfer said:


> Can someone look into their crystal ball and guess what January might look like for rebates? I own a 12 x5 and can't get a consistent answer on whether I can get a loyalty rebate on a 5 series. What has the dec-jan transition looked like in the past?


Refer to post #189 & #193, no X5 loyalty. I would take December 2017 programing of $2,000 holiday credit for the 5 series. Years past BMW NA has discontinued across the model incentives that are present now during the holiday season and focused on clearing channel of previous model years, which would be MY 2017. Money factor will increase January 2018 as the Federal Reserve just increased the benchmark federal funds rate. BMW FS can't control the interest rate aka MF as the bond markets do.

FYI, I'm signing my 2018 X5M lease documents on January 2nd, 2018 for December 2017 programing even though I don't take actually delivery until a week later at the PC. Not taking a chance with January 2018 programing (leaving for the winter sales in Italy, so have no choice but to pre-sign).


----------



## oversteerdawg (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow, a wealth of information, but possibly information overload...I am now more confused than ever.

Here's my situation:
Currently own 5 series and 6 series, Lexus LS
Currently lease i3
Want to lease 2018 530e

So would I then get:
Holiday Sales Event Credits? $3000
Loyalty Cash: ???
Corporate Fleet Rebates: $1000 AARP?
Drive Home discount if you have a competing luxury vehicle? ??? Lexus LS


----------



## pingumo (May 11, 2014)

*2018 Holiday & Loyalty Credits*



RNNY said:


> I got a 2k loyalty going from a 4 to a 5 series.





MJBrown62 said:


> The original program for the 5-series was a mail out to select 5-series owners (not lessees) to give them $2k to lease a new 5. That was the published program.
> 
> Since then, it has been amended "unofficially" to include lessees as well.
> 
> ...


Ordered a loaded Med Blue on Night Blue, Matte Cove Fineline trim 530e on 12/30. Got a production number on 1/2, but dealer wasn't aware of any exception pertains to 5 series loyalty. I had to show them this thread. The sales manager contacted BMW on 1/2 to request for an exception and no news by the end of the day . I guess out of luck then since the program expires by the end of the day.

Current bmw lease 15' i3 up in first week of feb and I also own a 16 X5M. Had a 08 528xi a little more than a yr ago.

It's really unfortunate if this doesn't go through and I will have to cancel my order since there is no urgency to move forward at this time.


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

pingumo said:


> Ordered a loaded Med Blue on Night Blue, Matte Cove Fineline trim 530e on 12/30. Got a production number on 1/2, but dealer wasn't aware of any exception pertains to 5 series loyalty. I had to show them this thread. The sales manager contacted BMW on 1/2 to request for an exception and no news by the end of the day . I guess out of luck then since the program expires by the end of the day.
> 
> Current bmw lease 15' i3 up in first week of feb and I also own a 16 X5M. Had a 08 528xi a little more than a yr ago.
> 
> It's really unfortunate if this doesn't go through and I will have to cancel my order since there is no urgency to move forward at this time.


Most dealers offer some type of loyalty incentive. You own 3 Bimmers, why didn't you ask about it prior to negotiations?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

pingumo said:


> ...It's really unfortunate if this doesn't go through and I will have to cancel my order since there is no urgency to move forward at this time.


The first bulletins are out (more to come), and the 5-series now has an official Lease/APR Loyalty rebate of $2,000. With a lower $1,000 lease credit, though, it essentially equals the $3,000 lease credit in December.

In your case the exception lies with the regional marketing manager.

mjb


----------



## pingumo (May 11, 2014)

*2018 Holiday & Loyalty Credits*

I did ask my SA before we finalized. He mistakenly thought that I still have my old 5 on 12/30 when I put a deposit down. Only when I went in on 1/2 to get everything down in writing he started to fumble. My bmwfs app was approved on 12/29, the pt is if I am not getting the dec holiday credit and Corp G 1k which I qualify, along with the loyalty 2k I really don't hv any motivation to move forward. BMW is yet to offer the full energy credit on this car and I am moving from east to west coast in June to SoCal. The moving costs to truck car over along with others add up quickly.

I already let both of them know that to cancel if the regional marketing team declined to extend the exception. I really enjoyed the Med Blue look with the shadow trim and black grill. I can't say much abt the interior trim. Very limited selection 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

pingumo said:


> I did ask my SA before we finalized. He mistakenly thought that I still have my old 5 on 12/30 when I put a deposit down. Only when I went in on 1/2 to get everything down in writing he started to fumble. My bmwfs app was approved on 12/29, the pt is if I am not getting the dec holiday credit and Corp G 1k which I qualify, along with the loyalty 2k I really don***8217;t hv any motivation to move forward. BMW is yet to offer the full energy credit on this car and I am moving from east to west coast in June to SoCal. The moving costs to truck car over along with others add up quickly.
> 
> I already let both of them know that to cancel if the regional marketing team declined to extend the exception. I really enjoyed the Med Blue look with the shadow trim and black grill. I can***8217;t say much abt the interior trim. Very limited selection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


So when did you get rid of (terrible phrase) the old 5? If you did it in the past 12 months, you would have potentially qualified with some prove of previous ownership in the past 12 months.

I say potentially as it's been an unpublished credit for a few months now.

You will get the December rate, residual and credit/Fleet programs with your application and P1 status.


----------



## pingumo (May 11, 2014)

*2018 Holiday & Loyalty Credits*

Just got an email from my SA that they granted an exception and sent him an OL code. All set! I was P1 and bmwfs approved in Dec. Thanks MJB. Ur info was invaluable and BMW shld thank you for another deal made. appreciate it!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

pingumo said:


> Just got an email from my SA that they granted an exception and sent him an OL code. All set! Thanks MJB. Ur info was invaluable and BMW shld thank you for another deal made. appreciate it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Great to hear!

:roundel:


----------

